# AES "MacWare"...



## Couhoulinn (10 Avril 2004)

Je trouve qu'il serait intéressant d'organiser des AES et y inviter des amis ou des gens ne sachant pas ce qu'est le mac pour leur faire découvrir notre passion commune.

La plupart des gens ne connaissent pas les produits d'Apple ou alors seulement le vieil iMac G3 Bondi avec mac os 8.1 dessus...


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2004)

pourquoi pas. mais les aes sont souvent très "communautaires" à ce que j'en ai vu

sinon, faire switcher au jour le jour, c'est bien aussi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2004)

Déjà que certains sont parfois à la limite du comportement sectaire, pour le coup on va se faire taxer de prosélytisme


----------



## chagregel (10 Avril 2004)

Nous on tapait des sittin a la cafet de mon école avec des power book et des ibook, 
je vais retrouver les photos...

Les gens sont a chaque fois:





"t'ain ils sont trop bô vos ordi, c'est des Sony???"




ou alors








"encore des Macs, comment ils se la pete  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## chagregel (10 Avril 2004)

Voila j'ai retrouvé
3x Powerbook G4 12 pouces 1Ghz
1x ibook G4 12 pouces 800 Mhz




2x Powerbook G4 12 pouces 1 Ghz
1x Powerbook 15 pouces 1,25 Ghz




_Un petit clique sur l'image... Wahou..._


----------



## Couhoulinn (10 Avril 2004)

pas mal les photos :-D

C'est vrai que peut avoir quelques fois des comportements sectaires ou prosélytistes. On est pas du genre à danser  autour d'un mac en se prosternant lol.

Mais monter que les gestes simples que les gens font sous windows peuvent être faits sur mac ... avec encore plus de simplicité ... ca fera changer les mentalités.


----------



## Gribok (10 Avril 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve qu'il serait intéressant d'organiser des AES et y inviter des amis ou des gens ne sachant pas ce qu'est le mac pour leur faire découvrir notre passion commune.



Un peu comme les soirées tupperware, quoi...


----------



## Couhoulinn (11 Avril 2004)

Et qui n'a pas de tupperware chez lui?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme les soirées tupperware, quoi...



T'étais avec nous aujourd'hui toi ????


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

L'AES à Clermont pour faire switcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca faisait partie des débats de ce soir (Mackie en mascotte évidemment pour le switch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (11 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca faisait partie des débats de ce soir (Mackie en mascotte évidemment pour le switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 on n'en doute pas.


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> L'AES à Clermont pour faire switcher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



surtout quand on a été a la fnac


----------



## cham (11 Avril 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve qu'il serait intéressant d'organiser des AES et y inviter des amis ou des gens ne sachant pas ce qu'est le mac pour leur faire découvrir notre passion commune.
> 
> La plupart des gens ne connaissent pas les produits d'Apple ou alors seulement le vieil iMac G3 Bondi avec mac os 8.1 dessus...



Le truc, c'est que même si les AES sont organisées grâce aux forums de MacG, on y parle très peu de Mac.

Perso, la dernière fois en 4-5h c'était seulement : 
"Au fait Cham, et ton iBook, il va comment ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bah il est à nouveau au SAV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- ENCORE ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Et oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Bon allez parlons plutôt des rateaux de Rémi, c'est plus rigolo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Non, sérieux j'ai trouvé (et heureusement quelque part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qu'on parlait très peu Mac ; plus photo, politique des forums (comment il part en live Alem des fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










), politique tout court, bons plans, rateaux, j'te ressers une bière, déménagements, erasmus, moto, musique, etc.

Et c'est coooooooool ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc on peu tout à fait inviter plein de gens "de l'extérieur" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais il faut les prévenir (et je pense que ça les rassurera) qu'on parle pas que de mac, voire assez peu, mais que peut-être qq'1 aura ramené un iPod ou un portable, surtout si le Lou est enfin en WiFi. 

Plus on est de fou (et de folles... euh oui mais pas comme ça, enfin j'me comprends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), plus on rit !


----------



## sylko (11 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> surtout quand on a été a la fnac



Qui est le c... qui a éteint tous les portables et les a refermé


----------



## c-66 (11 Avril 2004)

Moi je trouve l'idée amusante et intéressante. Bon, une fois de plus on va faire le travail de promotion de proximité d'Apple qu'ils devraient faire mais bon, vu qu'ils le font pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Aux US ce sont les AUG qui organisent également ce genre de rencontres mais je ne sais pas si les AUG en Europe le font.

Bref, pourquoi pas, moi je suis partant si d'autres sont motivés pour faire qqch...


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> (comment il part en live Alem des fois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alors, oui, j'avoue, j'ai eu tort pour gribouille 

pour les rateaux, j'ai arrêté merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







le lou sera en wifi sous peu, j'intensifie le travail au corps.


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Qui est le c... qui a éteint tous les portables et les a refermé



Une idée sur leur mot de passe ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

AES + poire


----------



## Couhoulinn (12 Avril 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve l'idée amusante et intéressante. Bon, une fois de plus on va faire le travail de promotion de proximité d'Apple qu'ils devraient faire mais bon, vu qu'ils le font pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est chouette de voir des gens qui veulent aussi partager leur passion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, si on en fait une en belgique ou dans le nord de la France, il faudra inviter Brice de Cybercafe





 il faut voir  Apple parler de leur émission


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Qui est le c... qui a éteint tous les portables et les a refermé



j'ai pas de photos de ça tien


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2004)

Je me charge de l'inviter lors de notre prochaine AES Belge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rudy Leonet directeur de Pure Fm possède un iBook, je l'inviterait aussi tient.


----------



## Couhoulinn (12 Avril 2004)

La prochaine AES belge... j'y viens, c'est sûr


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

Mouala, on remonte ce fil car on va bientôt en reparler


----------



## golf (8 Janvier 2005)

Et si, en cette année 2005, on passait aux actes 

Et si, à chacune de nos rencontres, nous essayions de faire venir un switcheur potentiel


----------

